

The meme that summarizes student entrepreneurship - alexschiff
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3og1qw/

======
alexschiff
FYI, my startup is called Fetchnotes. You can get into our beta here:
www.fetchnotes.com/invite/hackernewsrocks

We'd love your feedback!

